

CrashPlan's horrible password reset security - ashley_willis
http://blog.androgynoid.com/2012/10/crashplans-horrible-password-reset.html

======
gerrynjr
This is pretty poor password security, but they also provide other levels of
security.

If you use the 2 password method, your backup archive is then further
protected by one that you cannot simply reset. If you forget this password,
you might as well say goodby to you backups.

The last security method involves using your own keys. This is also not easily
reset without destroying your backup archive.

There is at least some comfort knowing that even if the account is
compromised, your data is still inaccessible...

~~~
ashley_willis
Yes, I used my own 448 bit key, so no one can see my data. But they still can
destroy it, or just change it to where it no longer backs up what I want it
to, and I'd have NO IDEA unless I constantly checked my settings.

